# Problema de activacion con igbt y mosfets



## javierrbo (Ago 8, 2008)

Que tal mi problema es que no puedo manejar adecuadamente unos mosfet's e igbt's
les explico, tengo unos mosfets n channel y p channel,  irf540 y 1rf9540 repectivamente con ellos quiero controlar el encendido de un motor dc entonces conecto el irf540 el gate a un driver para mosfets que tengo (tc427) de microchip el drain a un cable del motor y el source al tierra y el otro cable del motor a positivo de la fuente todo funciona bien ahora el problema radica que cuando quiero usar el irf540 (n channel) como p channel y esto no lo estoy inventando si es puede asi lo utilizan el muchisimas notas de aplicacion, para esto solo hay que conectar el drain al + de la fuente, el source a un cable del motor y el otro cable del motor al a la tierra (-) es decir se invierte todo, y el gate sigue igual.
pero no me funciona bien el motor,resulta que  se apaga y se enciende en el momento que se le de la orden pero al encender como que no me da todo el voltaje que debe dar es decir el motor esta muy lento y el mosfet se calienta demasiado entonces para probarlo mejor  conecto el gate directamente ya sin usar el driver, directamente a la fuente + (15volts) y sigue haciendo lo mismo y si le brico el cable a la tierra (-) se apaga el motor, como debe ser pero algo muy chisto que pasa al esta brincando el cable de + a- y de - a + el mosfet por instante enciende el motor adecuadamente como deberia ser (es decir el motor enciende a toda marcha) pero despues se alenta
alguien sabe como eliminar este problema talves diran pues lo puede solucionar usando el irf9540 (p-channel) y te evitas de estar usando un n-channel como p-channel y es cierto pero lo que pasa es que estos son mas caros y casi no los hay de alto amperaje y ademas se  me olvido mencioanr que sustitui los mosfet por igbt y sigue haciendo exactemente lo mismo y con ellos si tengo que hacerlos funcionar como p channel y n channel ya que los igbt son de un solo tipo (n-channel) , no como los mosfet que hay de n-channel y p-channel, y tengo que usar estos porque el motor que voy a conectar es grande y con los mosfet no me aguantaria.


----------



## javierrbo (Ago 8, 2008)

Alguien sabe como se puede solucionar esto y porque sucede


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 9, 2008)

> ....ahora el problema radica que cuando quiero usar el irf540 (n channel) como p channel


Solamente usando la piedra filosofal.



> y esto no lo estoy inventando si es puede asi lo utilizan el muchisimas notas de aplicacion, para esto solo hay que conectar el drain al + de la fuente, el source a un cable del motor y el otro cable del motor al a la tierra (-) es decir se invierte todo, y el gate sigue igual.
> pero no me funciona bien el motor,


Estas copiando la conexion pero se te olvida que para que eso funcione la tension en el gate es *completamente* diferente.
Para que el transistor trabaje bien, le tension Vgs debe ser de unos 10V (y hasta 20 con un igbt grosso) , pero 10V respecto de source *no* de masa como lo estas haciendo.  Necesitarias una tension auxiliar de 25V (de baja corriente) + un par de transistores para adaptar la salida del TC427.


----------



## javierrbo (Ago 9, 2008)

gracias por la información, creo que si me estas entendiendo pero explicame mas de eso de la tension del gate, en el datasheet dice Gate-to-Emitter Voltage ±20 V osea que si todo lo arriba mencionado lo estoy hacienco con una fuente de 16 volts (de una impresora vieja) tengo que concseguir otra fuente de laimnetacion extra de 16+10=26 (minimo) volts a   16+20=36 volts (maximo) y esta tension aplicarsela al gate(compuerta)  ¿Estoy en lo cierto? 

de todas maneras voy a hacer un dibujo y lo publico aqui para que sea mas detallado, ya que si me urge char a andar un motor de manera eficiente, no me lo van a creer llevo como 1/2 año intentandolo y no he podido, se me presenta el problema que arriba describo hasta ya me he desesperado aveces hasta me dan ganas de buscar a un ingeniero en electronica y pagarle pero que por fin que esto aunque asi no aprenda.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 9, 2008)

> ... en el datasheet dice Gate-to-Emitter Voltage ±20 V


Ese valor corresponde al regimen maximo (maximum rating), significa que fuera de eso se quema. No que con + o - 20V funciona.



> osea que si todo lo arriba mencionado lo estoy hacienco con una fuente de 16 volts (de una impresora vieja) tengo que concseguir otra fuente de laimnetacion extra de 16+10=26 (minimo) volts a   16+20=36 volts (maximo) y esta tension aplicarsela al gate(compuerta)  ¿Estoy en lo cierto?


? ? ? Si, necesitas una tension extra mas alta que la de alimentacion del motor, pero creo que te vas a ahorrar dolores de cabeza usando directamente transistores bipolares.
Incluso esa tension extra la podrias generar usando la misma etapa de salida, pero eso depende de como sea el regimen de trabajo.


----------



## javierrbo (Ago 9, 2008)

como  puedo geenerar esa tension extra como es eso de generarla con la misma etapa de salida, disculpa la ignorancia pero no he trabajado mucho con mosfets e igbts

Ademas otra duda que me surge, en el internet hay muchisimos circuitos con mosfets o igbts y en ninguno he visto que utilicen una fuente de mayor voltajeala del motor por ejemplo si van a controlar un motor de 90 volts dc no veo que usen una fuente de 100-110 volts dc, sino que he visto que por lo general usan una alimentacion de 15 volts (para disparo de los mosfets o igbts) y 5volts para ttls o pics y otra fuente para el motor a controlar el motor (por ejemplo no se  90 volts) entonces mi duda es como logran el adecuado disparo sin la fuente extra de voltaje.


----------



## javierrbo (Ago 9, 2008)

A algo que se olvidaba mencionar (como quiero que funcione el circuito) solo quiero hacer un circuito que controle un motor dc por medio de 2 igbts los cuales sus salidas van unidas y de ahi a un cable del motor y el otro cable del motor se puede ir a tierra o a 48 volts y colocar el diodo en paralelo segun sea el caso dicho motor se prendera al encender un igbt y oviamente el otro estara apagado ya que no pueden estar encendidos los dos por que se provocaria corto circuito  y se frenara rapidamente al encerder el otro igbt y apagar el que estaba encendido, se frenara rapidamente ya es como unir los 2 cables del motor y quedara libre al apagar los 2 igbts.


----------



## javierrbo (Ago 9, 2008)

el control es manual con unos interuptores los cuales enviaran la señal a un pic y el pic controlara los igbts con sus repectivos drivers aqui les dejo un diagramita que hice espero sea entendible y un pdf de un circuito que encontre en internet y en el cual se puede apreciar lo que mencione que solo utilizan una fuente de 15 volts la del motor y 5 volts para unos ttls


----------



## javierrbo (Ago 9, 2008)

pdf de un circuito en internet


----------



## javierrbo (Ago 9, 2008)

en el pdf se ve claramente como es que no utilizan una fuente extra de voltaje que sa mayor ala del motor a controlar y solo utilizan una fuente de 15 volts, una de 5 volts para los ttls y la del motor en este caso indica hasta 170 volts entonces si no cuenta con dicha fuente extra como logran el adecuado diaparo de los mosfets


----------



## Renato Masias (Ago 9, 2008)

Hola, lamento decirte que tu técnica esta aun muy lejos de manejar eficientemente un mosfet o igbt. No es complicado.

Si quieres manejar un mosfet o igbt de canal N en la parte superior, necesitas de una fuente flotante, esta la puedes conseguir armando una fuente independiente, o puedes usar la técnica bootstrap que te permitirá disparar el mosfet superior con el nivel de voltaje requerido, usando una solo fuente general.

El voltaje no lo es todo, hay varios detalles a tomar en cuenta, a mi me tomó también varios meses disparar bien a estos transistores.

saludos.


----------



## javierrbo (Ago 12, 2008)

y si arriba utilizo un p channel es lo mismo o ya cambia asi el circuito de disparo (driver)


----------



## Renato Masias (Ago 12, 2008)

Los mosfet P chanel dan menos corriente que uno de canal N, si tu objetivo es solo manejar motores pequeños puedes usarlo, tienen la ventaja de que pueden usar una fuente general para todo el circuito.

Para motores AC 220V y de varios HP los N channel son la mejor opción.


----------



## javierrbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Entonces no hay una forma de controlar los igbts con una fuente de 15 volts solamente alguien me podria decir si el diagrama que acontinuacion pongo funciona pregunto esto porque en este diagrama se aprecia que solo usan alimentacionde 15 volts y 5 volts y en ningun momento usan una fuente extra ha i y otra duda en uno de los mensajes me mencionan que se debe utilizar una fuente extra de maximo 20 volts mas de los que use osea que si voy a contolar un motor de 48 volts por ejemplo necesitare una fuente de 68 volts maximo (48+20=68 ero mi duda es entonces si por necesitara controlar un motor a 120 volts dc como controlaria los igbts si de la red electrica ya no podria proporcionarme 20 volts mas espero me puedan ayudar por favor


----------



## javierrbo (Sep 4, 2008)

el circuito del diagrama supuestamente sirve para manejar cualquier voltaje que quiera  oviamnete que este dentro de las especificaciones de los igbts con este circuito pienso maneja un motor de 90 volts dc, aun no he comprado los componentes y espero que alguien con experiencia me pueda responder si las conexiones que se muestran en el diagrama son validas (funciona)  el rectangulo nma 0515s son algo de dc-dc pero alparecer puedo remplazarlos por fuentes hechas con regulador de voltaje 7805 y 7815 y 7915


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 5, 2008)

javierrbo, lamento decirte lo mismo que el resto
para conmutar de manera fiable y segura un puente h debes utilizar drivers pensados para el caso o drivers discretos con alimentaciones aisladas, un elemento relativamente economico y facil de conseguir es el IR2110, dicho driver sirve para controlar 2 mosfet en medio puente, osea, uno arriba y otro abajo, pueden ser mosfet o igbt indistintamente, soportan hasta 500V de tension entre la alimentacion del driver de abajo y la alimentacion del driver de arriba, funcionan con una tecnica llamada bootstrap, lo que hace es cargar un capacitor a traves de un diodo ultrafast cuando conduce el transistor de abajo, cuando este transistor se abre la tension del nodo de potencia (Source del fet de arriba y drain del fet de abajo) queda flotante, y con la capacidad entre el source del fet de arriba y la alimentacion del driver de arriba  cargado a 15vcc, entonces cuando el driver de arriba enciende al transistor de arriba transporta la carga electrica de dicho capacitor a la compuerta del fet en cuestion, encendiendolo.
esto funciona cuando es por pwm solamente, porque este capacitor no llega a descargarse antes de que termine el semiciclo, pero en continua no sirve, porque el capacitor se descarga y el fet de arriba se apaga.
fijate ese pdf que posteaste antes y te daras cuenta facilmente de lo que te digo, ahi usan ir2110, en el ultimo diagrama que posteaste usan drivers aislados opticamente (TLP250) y si, usan fuentes aisladas, se ve claramente en el esquema.


----------



## javierrbo (Sep 5, 2008)

o.k, muy bueno tu comentario hazart 1998, entonces me dices que puedo usar el ir2110 pero solo me funcionaria usando pwm porque tiene que cargar y descargar el capacitor pero si quiero controlar un motor sin pwm es decir solo conectarlo y y desconectarlo, dejarlo libre y frenarlo osea si hago las conexiones de los mosfet o igbts y el motor  como las hice en el DRIAMAGRAMA 1 cuando encienda el igbt superior el motor girara a toda marcha dependiendo del voltaje (48 volts en miscaso que sonn los que usare) claro con el igbt inferir apagado(abierto) para que no halla corto, ahora si apagago los dos igbts (abiertos) el motor esta libre, si enciendo el igbt inferior y apagago el superior el motor quedara frenado porque es como si juntara los cables del motor creo que de le llama ha esto frenado dinamico  o regenerativo o algo asi y es muy util para cuando tienes el motor girando a toda marcha frenarlo bruscamente ¿como puedo lograr esto? en concreto como puedo realizar el driver de los igbts para que me disparen correctamente, ¿Lo puedo hacer como esta en el DIAGRAMA de arriba el cual lo encontre en internet?

mi problema radica en manejar los igbts superiores, con los inferiores he hecho pruebas y con una fuente de 15 volts y un driver  se disparan correctamente pero con los superiores tengo problemas no puedo disprararlos adecuadamente, se recalienta  y ademas no concen adecuadamente  dicen que tengo que usar una fuente extra que si quiero por dar un ejemplo  manejar un motor de 60 volts necesitare una fuente extra de unos 75 volts para el adecuado disparo de los igbts
oviamente acondicionando la salida del pic o del circuito de control para que maneje los 75 volts y de ahi mandarla al gate de los igbts superiores


----------



## javierrbo (Sep 5, 2008)

aqui otro diagrama que encontre en internet, ¿lo puedo usar para controlar los igbts superiores , 48 volts?

osea en donde puse un circulo rojo conectarle 48 volts, en el verde 15 volts( vcc del tpl250) y en el circulo morado conectar el motor y en donde esta el cuadro azul conectar la alimentacion del led del tlp250 y en gnd2 conectar la tierra de los 48 volts


----------



## javierrbo (Sep 5, 2008)

ha y en gnd1 la tierra de los 15 volts


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 10, 2008)

Sumercé de casualidad ha mirado en los post que hay sobre igbt´s?.

 (Conexión IR2110 High and low driver Mosfet)

Hace algún tiempo publique un archivo sobre eso!

Para que no se saque tantas canas busque en internet este integrado

PC923 de sharp y el PC929

Lo unico es que necesita son tres fuentes asiladas galvánica mente


----------



## javierrbo (Sep 14, 2008)

gracias por la información ya entendi todo ahora mi duda es como puedo construir 3 fuentes ailadas galvanicamente con un solo transformador, es posible o no ha sin usar dc-dc convertidor ya que estos me entregan muy poco amperaje y son muy caros


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 15, 2008)

Solo se requiere que el transformador tenga tres secundarios, independiedientes y a cada uno de estos lograr que estabilizen 24 Voltios dc c/u,  2 fuentes que tengan al menos 300 mA y la última 500mA que es la que controla los 2 igbt del -V bus y listo!

Saludos


----------



## CPlazaCRPT (Mar 11, 2010)

segun algo que vi en internet que para los motored DC no se usan los IGBT, si no lo GTO, yo se los conozco.


----------



## ayrf (Ago 4, 2010)

Un poco tarde la respuesta pero si todavía tienes esa duda aquí va: 

Si quieres utilizar un Canal N en la parte superior del puente H (High side) entonces el drain quedara a +Vcc, en esta configuración tu necesitas minimo 10v arriba de tu Vcc, porque?, por que tu transistor esta referido a Vcc, cosa que no pasa si usas un canal N en la parte baja ya que este esta referido a masa, entonces en este caso solo tienes que usar un voltaje por arriba del threshold en el gate para poder prenderlo (se recomienda 10V para saturarlo bien). 

Este es el gran inconveniente de utilizar canal N como High side, para solucionar esto entra el IR2110 o cualquier gate driver, lo que hace este integrado es que YA NO necesitas la fuente de +10V > Vcc, si no solamente una fuente de 15V para encender el chip y este realizara el trabajo de activar correctamente los gates de tus transistores canal N, por eso ves en los diagramas de internet que no usan esa fuente de mayor voltaje si no solo 15v.

Si no quieres utilizar el IR2110, puedes usar mosfets canal P en la parte alta (high side) y ya no te tienes que preocupar por una fuente 10V > Vcc por que en esta configuración el Source es el que estara a +Vcc por lo tanto para activar el gate del canal P puedes ocupar el voltaje de Vcc nada mas.

Pd. Te recomiendo utilizar optoacopladores para aislar la parte de control de la de potencia y asegurate que estos sean de los rapidos si vas a trabajar con frecuencias de 20 - 40 kHz.

Espero que te sirva.
Saludos.


----------

